# Cut down height of tank?



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

I have couple 75 gallon tanks....21" High....

Wanted 40"x18"x15" High

Is it feasible to get these cut down? or just order couple?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

If they are acrylic I'll do it you.



flagtail said:


> I have couple 75 gallon tanks....21" High....
> 
> Wanted 40"x18"x15" High
> 
> Is it feasible to get these cut down? or just order couple?


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

No....Glass!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Cutting down +3/8" thick glass isn't an easy task w/o the right tools and workspace. To achieve clean cut edges trimming 6" and long runs requires an experienced hand. 

If you have a good contact for glass companies, you can send them the glass to cut down and polish for you. Compare that to the cost of a new aquarium vs the time for disassembly, surface prep, delivery, pick-up, surface prep and reassembly.

JM2C


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

yah...I hear ya!

I was just thinking back bunch of years.....one of my old neighbours sent out a smaller tank to a local downtown glass store....and they shorten the height of the tank.

He said they didn't even take it apart!

Wondering if they ran a wet tile saw across the glass without taking it apart....if that would work.

That being said....I haven't called any glass place yet asking if possible


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

They probably ran it through a wet tile saw. Kinda tough to run a 40" length through one...LOL!

There is this tool  but you can buy about 3-4 of those aquariums for the same price.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

I figured it would be one of those hand ones.....

Just clamp down a guide and run saw...


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a diamond wheel on my angle grinder, which would probably cut through it fairly easily. You'd just need to have someone constantly flushing it with water as you were cutting. May not be the most perfect cut tho, as running an angle grinder along a straight edge is difficult as there is no very good reference face.


----------

